# Effect or Affect



## Gary O' (Jun 16, 2018)

*Effect or Affect*

I’m sure this has be beat to its deserving death, but even after reading several ‘explanations’, I remain as out to sea as ever.

To me, both can be used in any related application, and only the most OCD of grammarians can know which.
Anyway, this friggin’ word always stumps me, especially after reading something like this;

_Affect and effect are easy to mix up. Here’s the short version of how to use affect vs. effect. Affect is usually a verb, and it means to impact or change. Effect is usually a noun, an effect is the result of a change. Watch out! There are certain situations and fixed phrases that break the general usage rules for these words.
Now that the basics are out of the way, the time has come to learn the intricacies of how to use affect and effect effectively. Or is it affectively? If you’re lucky, it may well be a little bit of both. (For the curious, effective would mean successful in this context. And when it comes to grammar, success is the goal.)
_

Does this effect…affect……disturb anyone else like this?


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Jun 16, 2018)

I see them used incorrectly (at least as far as how I was taught was the proper use) all the time. I still usually have to think about it,but I think I usually get it right.


----------



## applecruncher (Jun 16, 2018)

Effect is a noun.
Affect is a verb.

Yeah, that clears it up!


----------



## Wren (Jun 16, 2018)

It dosn’t affect me at all, has no effect whatsoever ....


----------



## terry123 (Jun 17, 2018)

Mrs. Robinson said:


> I see them used incorrectly (at least as far as how I was taught was the proper use) all the time. I still usually have to think about it,but I think I usually get it right.


  Sometimes I have to think about it too but I get it right.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 17, 2018)




----------



## Uptosnuff (Jun 17, 2018)

I couldn't resist posting on here.
Forget about nouns, verbs and adjectives for a moment.

Effect is a passive word.  Some "thing" has to be done, said or happen for the word "effect" to be used correctly.  For example, When my boss chewed me out, his words had a negative effect on me.  An effect is the result of something active occuring.

Affect, on the other hand, is a very active word.  It is almost the opposite of the word "effect".  For example, If I want to affect change in my workplace, I need to prepare my facts for senior management.  Here, you are actively doing something to change an outcome.  

"Affect" is what you need to do in order to see the "effect".  "Effect" is the result of an action.  "Affect" is the action.

Hope this helps, at least somewhat.


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 17, 2018)

Uptosnuff said:


> I couldn't resist posting on here.
> Forget about nouns, verbs and adjectives for a moment.
> 
> Effect is a passive word.  Some "thing" has to be done, said or happen for the word "effect" to be used correctly.  For example, When my boss chewed me out, his words had a negative effect on me.  An effect is the result of something active occuring.
> ...



it actually did...somewhat

now, to remember

maybe a cute little saying, like; this could affect the effect


----------



## Keesha (Jun 18, 2018)

Uptosnuff said:


> I couldn't resist posting on here.
> Forget about nouns, verbs and adjectives for a moment.
> 
> Effect is a passive word.  Some "thing" has to be done, said or happen for the word "effect" to be used correctly.  For example, When my boss chewed me out, his words had a negative effect on me.  An effect is the result of something active occuring.
> ...


Yep. This is very good distinctive clarification. :thumbsup:


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 18, 2018)

The effect of a "di-stink-tive"  full disclosure may affect the outcome of the game!


----------



## Radrook (Jun 22, 2018)

The effect of the punch affected him severely.
He was affected negatively by the effect of the medicine.


----------



## gumbud (Jun 22, 2018)

he effectively affected his decision ?


----------



## Gary O' (Jun 22, 2018)

lotsa good usage examples
My beleaguered mind is searching for an 'except after C' aphorismy thingy

or 

effect-noun
affect-verb

*a*ffect-*a*ction
*e*ffect-????...need sumpm here that starts with an* e

*then all I gotta do is paste it somewhere handy in my frontal lobe


----------



## KingsX (Jun 25, 2018)

.

Loud sound effects can affect hearing.

.


----------



## Meanderer (Jun 25, 2018)

KingsX said:


> .
> 
> Loud sound effects can affect hearing.
> 
> .


----------



## DGM (Aug 2, 2018)

_Effect_ and _affect_ are often confused because of their similar spelling and pronunciation. The verb [SUP]2[/SUP]affect usually has to do with pretense. 


she _affected_ a cheery disposition despite feeling down

The more common verb [SUP]3[/SUP]affect denotes having an effect or influence. 


the weather _affected_everyone's mood 

The verb _effect_ goes beyond mere influence; it refers to actual achievement of a final result. 


the new administration hopes to _effect_ a peace settlement 

The uncommon noun _affect_, which has a meaning relating to psychology, is also sometimes mistakenly used for the very common _effect._ In ordinary use, the noun you will want is _effect_. 


waiting for the new law to take _effect_ 


the weather had an _effect_ on everyone's mood


----------

